# ~*Buckshot's Training Adventures*~



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

As some of you may or may not know, I am in the process of starting my 8yr old Arabian/Paint gelding, Buckshot. I thought I would make a journal to keep track of our training and progress. 

Here's a little back round info on us. I am 16 and have been riding for 11 years. I have done a little bit of everything when it comes to riding, showing, and competing with horses. I am currently in a horse club that does their own speed shows, trail rides, overnight camp outs etc. 
Since my horse isn't trained yet I ride my club leader's extra horses. I don't think I have ever ridden the same horse more than 6 months, there is always a new horse to ride and work with.

I got Buckshot 5 yrs ago as a stallion from a not so good breeder (he was basically a rescue). He was used as a stud for about 2 years before we got him so when we did get him, he was a handful. We had him gelded and that's where our training began.
I have been working with him on ground work, spooking, accepting a saddle, bridle, walking on different footing, you name it, we have probably been working on it. I have been doing this since we got while we looked for a professional trainer to help me.
I did get on him a couple of years ago. I had my mom lead Buckshot around on a lead rope while I was on him. I went to get off and I must have done something that just seemed off to him and he bucked and "helped" me off the rest of the way. I had only been in the stirrup since ( I will get up in the stirrup, sit there for a while and the get down. I will do this 3 times on each side.) up until a few weeks ago. 

Basically all I needed from the pro trainer was for him to be the test dummy. lol :lol: Buckshot is a pro at accepting the saddle and bridle. 
Well, due to recent financial troubles this spring I am taking the plunge and training Buckshot myself to accept a rider. So far we have had lots of success and we are slowly making progress to our goal! I would like to be riding Buckshot and to have some manners established under the saddle by the end of the summer.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

April 8, 2011

Update: Today I worked with Buckshot and he did awesome! 
This is how our training session went (this is how most of them go). We started out just round penning....we did about 5 or 6 revolutions in each direction. We did join up and follow up. 
Then came the saddle which he is a pro at excepting. We round penned again for about 4 to 5 revolutions in each direction. No bucking.
Next came the long lines which he did awesome with. We did about 6 to 7 revolutions in each direction with lots of turns in between and one step back at the end. 
Then, I stepped up in the stirrup and just stood there for a while and stroked his neck and talked to him. I made noise on the saddle and I flexed his neck so he could see me on him on both sides. I did this 3 times on each side. 
Finally, I stepped up in the stirrup and sat in the saddle sideways and stroked him and flexed his neck so he could see me. I did this 2 times on a each side. 

The whole time I was in the saddle he had his ears locked on me and he was calm and he even closed his eyes a few times. lol

While I was doing the work with the saddle, the barn owners son and one of the boarder's sons came over by the round pen with little remote control cars. My first thought was to tell them to take the cars elsewhere but I let them do their thing and Buckshot didn't even care that they were there. He looked at them once and just went back to standing and being calm. He didn't tense up or anything.

All in all it was a great day! Buckshot did excellent, I am so proud of him!!! I know I haven't gotten all the way in the saddle yet but I am confident that this is all going to work.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

April 15, 2011

Update: Everything went very well today!! I am so proud of my baby!
The training session went almost as usual except for the fact that it was extremely windy. Because of the wind I cut out long lining. 

The other thing that was different today was I GOT IN THE SADDLE!!!!! I swung my leg over and just stroked his neck and talked to him. I flexed his neck so he could see me from both sides. He took it like a pro! He took a few steps the 2nd time I got on and I let him. He was relaxed and focused on me the whole time. I got on and in the saddle 3 times on the left side only. Next time we might do the off side. 
All of this time the wind was whipping through the round pen, making doors slam and debris fly. He didn't spook once. In fact, he acted as if it was a calm and cool summer evening. 

Another great thing that happened is I got him to take the bit with out me even putting my hand near his mouth. I had to fight with him to get his head down at first but once he calmed down I just held the bit in front of his nose and he put it in his mouth!

I just can't put into words how excited I am right now!!! 

Next week I might work on getting in the saddle from his off side depending on his mood. Hopefully it won't be like being in Kansas next week. Although he did really well with all of the wind I sure would like to be able to hear my own thoughts!


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Update: April 22nd 2011

Buckshot did very well with his training yesterday as usual. The training session went as normal. I got into the saddle again and practiced flexing him on both sides so he could see me. He was relaxed and focused. 

The next step is to have Buckshot take a step. He has walked around a little bit when I was on him but nothing organized. 

Now there are probably people who read this, see my age and what I am doing with Buckshot and just cringe or gasp or "OMG you can't do that!". I just want to make it clear that I don't think that I'm a trainer or that I know everything (despite my age...yes there are teenagers out there that don't think they know everything). I am starting my horse because we can't afford a trainer. And no, I am not going to sell my horse and buy a broke one just because we can't afford a trainer. That would be like asking me to sell my brother. It's not going to happen. I dreamed of having a horse like Buckshot almost all of my life and now that I have him, he's not going anywhere. (I may not think I know everything but I am stubborn :wink: )
I understand the risks that I am taking in starting my own horse. I realize that I could be badly injured. Call me stupid but I am willing to take those risks to get my horse trained. Heck, I take the risk of landing in the hospital every time I get on or near a horse. No horse is perfect. 
I am a confident rider. I'm not getting on Buckshot shaking like a leaf with nerves as that would not help either of us, obviously. 
I feel that Buckshot and I have a lot of trust in each other. I wouldn't be doing this with him if we didn't.
I'm not going to put myself or Buckshot in a situation that either of us can't handle. I'm not going to be pressured to rush things or to hurry up and get him moving. We are going to do things at our own pace and on our own time. 
I have people around me who can help me if I need it. They aren't "professional" as far as a plaque on the wall goes but they have been riding for almost all of their lives and they have trained their fair share of young horses.

As far as safety goes, I always wear a helmet, I always wear the proper boots, and I always have someone around keeping an eye on us to make sure everything is running smoothly.

And there you have it. You can think what you want but this is something that I have set my mind to doing and I'm going to get it done.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Update: April 29th, 2011

Everything went really well! I just sat in the saddle this time, no walking around.

Next training session I am going to have my mom lead Buckshot around with me on him. I am confident that everything is going to go well!


----------



## CowgirlsR4Ever300 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like things are going awesome for u and your horse. Keep up the aweesome work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ Thank you! Things are going awesome!


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Update: May 6th 2011

That day I had my mom lead Buckshot (she just walked in front of him and had him follow her. I didn't want her actually leading him with anything.) around the round pen and he did fantastic! I had my mom lead him because he didn't make any offer to move with just me telling him to. I just needed my mom to get him moving and after that he was fine and starting listening to my command. 

So next training session we're going to do some more walking and we will go from there!


----------

